# Why is KDENlive pulling MySQL5.7-Server as dep?



## Zvoni (Jul 8, 2020)

Hi Folks,

uh, why is KDENlive pulling MySQL57-Server as a dependency on FreeBSD?

Because on Linux it doesn't.... (yeah, yeah, i know: no comparisons with Linux etc.)

I even went to build it from ports, and in options i can change to "support sqlite". It still pulls MySQL-Server...

Now imagine there being a productive MySQL8-Server running.....

EDIT: And MySQL-Server is not even running.....


----------



## jmos (Jul 9, 2020)

Unused and unwanted MySQL dependencies - to me the biggest fun on FreeBSD. The quarterly package update is always a pleasure to get MariaDB, LibreOffice and Kdenlive up on the same machine.

I can't tell you the "why" (well, I have some thoughts about…), but… here's my "solution":

The bad guy is databases/akonadi. Use the port, not the package - and choose f.e. SQLite instead of MySQL. Compiling Akonadi isn't fun - afterwards I've got dozens GB less disk space and 357 new packages on my previously clean virtual machine (I'm using a own VM to build those packages). But with such a customized Akonadi the Kdenlive package doesn't pull in MySQL anymore 

Also note: Lock the Akonadi package - `pkg lock akonadi`. Otherwise pkg always wants to update it. And for people using MariaDB (or an other MySQL version via /etc/make.conf instead of choosing SQLite via `make config` in the Akonadi port): Also take care of the package qt5-sqldrivers-mysql - lock it, too.


----------

